# Coached by Bleu Taylor



## Concreteguy

This is a fresh start for 2019. I needed it. Lack of communication and just getting fat led me to making a change. I hired BT because of the results he posts at his I.G. and the reviews I have read. He has a rep for making flesh. 

 He sent me a program and numbers to contact him at. He is available to PM "224/7". Can you imagine.


 The four days I've been training has been brutal. The program is six days on and 1 off. I'm eating so much chicken and turkey I went back to blending and drinking all my meals except the steak and eggs before bed.

 Just to give an idea, one of the two leg days is just 12 all out sets of squats. <---- you read that correctly. In the 4 days I've been on I have lose 5lbs. Shit is hurting on me that I haven't felt in years.

Morning cardio 6 on 1 0ff. He has me doing a litany of OTC supps.

This is making me question if I'm just to old for this level of play?


----------



## d2r2ddd

:headbang:Subscribed


----------



## Concreteguy

Sunday and I'm one of the only guys in the gym..wtf? Any way iy was a shoulder madness session. Now I have to do the after training routine and shoot some slin. 


It's so nice working with a guy that has his head in a place of proven confidence. Once again, he has a supp program that I have NEVER seen or heard of in my life. It's making small amounts of insulin effect me like huge amounts. 

 The plan he sent me specifically says "these are private to you and not to be openly discussed. So I'm kinda walking on rice paper here?

What I'm learning is all the body part training leaves me hurting with lactic acid pain for up to three days. Maybe that can put the  intensity into perspective. I'll be turning in my first set of picks this Saturday morning.


----------



## ASHOP

I've VERY interested in how your results. I will stay tuned!


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> he has a supp program that I have NEVER seen or heard of in my life. ...



CG, do u have to purchase those supplements fm him or u are given a list to BYO?


----------



## Giant Lab

More muscles are on their way! lol


----------



## Drako88

I will follow this for sure!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## G.I.Bro

Interesting


----------



## Concreteguy

d2r2ddd said:


> CG, do u have to purchase those supplements fm him or u are given a list to BYO?



No, it's buy your own...……...He has a pre workout mix that he didn't even mention. You would have to own a vitamin store. Google his name and you will find IG, FB and his web site. I'm sure his IG is loaded with more truly Jacked dudes than you have ever seen at an IG addy for a coach.


----------



## aon1

Will be following sounds like a good one


----------



## Concreteguy

Ok I just finished the after workout supps and slin. Tonight was arms, what a fucking vacation compared to all the other nights. The good news is I'm off tomorrow and then back at the top of the rotation. 
SQUATS 12 sets
PUSH 8 stes of flat bench is the first lift.
BACK ,rack deads, deads, bent over rows are three of nine exercises.
LEGS every exercise you can think of 
SHOULDERS "" "" ""
ARMS
OFF

That's my new life guys. Six meals a day and multiple supplements through out the day. I think the way he gets away with this much volume is all the protein. There is much more to this but I cant give it up guys.


My body weight has started going back up three pounds. That's cool! I'm looking much cleaner. If I can make this work it's going to be with BT. Funny, they cvall the plans he gives you "Blue prints".

This is with out exception the single best coach I have worked with PERIOD!  BTW:He really does respond to each and every PM I send.


----------



## G.I.Bro

Can you give more detail on food and supplements without disclosing too much?


----------



## Concreteguy

The food is lots of meals of chicken ,turkey and stake with veggies. I can't give up the supps because I think its an important part of his deal he has comprised. Believe me I feel like a dick leaving ya hanging but put the shoe on the other foot man. I just laid out a $1000.00 to get started with him. This is his product. I give it up and I fuck him hard. I like the guy and he doesn't deserve that. He has me on the basic gear you would be bulking on. Nothing special at all. His program in a nut shell is bomb the fuck out of you in the gym and toss everything and the kitchen sink at ya to put you back together. Once you circuit a full rotation of training all the protein and supps are working on your entire body at the same time. Including the slin treatments. At least that's what I think is going on bro. But maybe a much younger guy wouldn't be hurting as bad as me. But for the moment, I feel like road kill.


----------



## Concreteguy

One more thing. I'm either going to make it or fucking quit as a looser. This is so much work and the pain is off the scale. At the moment this is what I want and the long term plan to return to the Nats hasn't changed.

Next time you look at the clock and see 5am think of me. That's when I get up six days a week and start with fasted cardio and a ton of supps. This "at the moment" is a full time job that sucks. All that drives me is wondering if there is anyone my age that's going to out work me. I have YouTubed "60's BBing NPC many times and for the life of me I think I have a shot at this. A GOOD SHOT!


----------



## montego

Fuuuuuuuck yessssss! Work gdi!


----------



## Concreteguy

12 sets of squats tonight. Yes it was as crazy as you would imagine. But I hung tight and pounded them out.
My legs burn after doing that. What's surprising is the high levels of protein are making me no where near as sore as I would normally be. There's a message in there for everyone.


----------



## Concreteguy

12 sets of squats tonight. Yes it was as crazy as you would imagine. But I hung tight and pounded them out.
My legs burn after doing that. What's surprising is the high levels of protein are making me no where near as sore as I would normally be. There's a message in there for everyone.


----------



## Concreteguy

Tonight was PUSH. 8 sets of flat bench is just one of the exercises. If I told ya how many weighted dips you would just call me out on it……...LOL.


----------



## d2r2ddd

CG, r u suppose to perform all sets to failure?? 
i will collapse half way thru the 12 sets of squats ...


----------



## Concreteguy

lol. That was the first thing I PMed him asking. The answer is to fail between 8 and 10 and the perfect set would be a failure at 8 and then do to more partial reps. He always wants you to do two extra partials on every set. Because he wants you back into the next set under a minute the weights are lower than you would normally use. But after five sets who's even thinking about the weight on the bar?


----------



## Concreteguy

Back...…..more of the maaddness.   5 sets of deads, 5 sets of belt over rows.on and on and on. I just keep eating and drinking the sups to put me back together. Because of the snow my wife has to work tomorrow( she leaves at 5:30am.)  That means I'm not going to make my first check in. "Off  to a great start"


----------



## Marky boy

Interesting you changed to BT. I thought you were happy with JP. I guess all is not what’s made out with JP and his hype.


----------



## XlKiwi

Be careful mate don't injure yourself that's a decent amount workload for you. 
Main thing is hoping your enjoying it but also life outside of the gym and not stuffed to do other stuff afterwards.


----------



## Concreteguy

XlKiwi said:


> Be careful mate don't injure yourself that's a decent amount workload for you.
> Main thing is hoping your enjoying it but also life outside of the gym and not stuffed to do other stuff afterwards.



Funny you would say this. I have almost no time to do anything other than shop for more food , cook more food, go to PT  and watch a movie at night with my wife before bed. This is no joke to anyone who takes this seriously.

Yesterday was the second round of full blown legs and today was shoulders. My body is burning.


----------



## XlKiwi

Concreteguy said:


> Funny you would say this. I have almost no time to do anything other than shop for more food , cook more food, go to PT  and watch a movie at night with my wife before bed. This is no joke to anyone who takes this seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday was the second round of full blown legs and toady was shoulders. My body is burning.


Just remember it's ok to dload or have a break now and then sometimes you even come back stronger and body starts to grow again


----------



## Concreteguy

All good advice. But no one is talking deloading yet. I don't think BT is one for stories. He really wants results. Just doing all the supps on time is a fucking job.


----------



## Concreteguy

Arms tonight. It was ass kicking but not near as bad as the rest of the workouts because it's limited to arms. We go from power sets to pump sets. Tomorrow is off. TG...………….. What to do with the tie I have.


----------



## d2r2ddd

how do u feel going fm low sets jp style to the current BT high sets?
seems both coaches emphasis alot on food intake.


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya man, FOOD is the ONLY thing to make you grow Period ! BT has a program that noticeably beet you down much more. These sets of 12's and 8' just kick my ass. When was the last time you did 12sets X Dead lifts???? At 58 it's testing me that's  for sure. But after the first week my head wrapped around it and I'm OK now.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> When was the last time you did 12sets X Dead lifts????.



lol ... the closest was when i did Poliquin's German Volume Training but that was only 10x10


----------



## juggy38

What’s his contact email?


----------



## Concreteguy

[email protected]   When you email him he normally wants to talk to you by phone.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Very impressed with the commitment/attention Bleu is giving 

https://youtu.be/Ke_miqfSNyo


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> [email protected]   When you email him he normally wants to talk to you by phone.


Yep.

I inquired a couple months back. Shot him a message on social media and he responded within minutes to call him and his number lol.


----------



## Concreteguy

d2r2ddd said:


> Very impressed with the commitment/attention Bleu is giving
> https://youtu.be/Ke_miqfSNyo



What a great find. I would never watch a Trigilli  video to find such a great BT watch. I'll tell ya what guys. And this is no shit. After I hooked up with him I got a little worried. My wife asked why and I answered "this guy is so good and thorough that it's truly in my hands whether I can pull this off or not. This guy is going to lead me to water. From there it's all up to me.." That's the kind of things I think about as I train or push down that meal after meal after meal...………. All I have to do IS TO DO IT!

 BTW: After my first check in he added 75mgs Tren A three times a week. Love it when ya poor lighter fluid on an open flame baby...…:sniper


----------



## Concreteguy

Yesterday was the 12 sets of all out squats. Honestly I'm never going to get used to those. They leave e shaking.


Tonight was chest and tri-pump work. More of the same. Just imagine you completely finished training and when you get to the door of the gym to leave, you go back and do it twice more. Welcome to Bleu Taylors world! Tonight at the gym a guy I know said "your face looks thinner". That pumped me up. No more Mr Chubby. I'm so happy I got off the JP train. I think about the miles I put on my bones going nowhere with that shit. I should have known better than to let anyone talk me into just getting fat. FUCK THAT! Never again.


----------



## Concreteguy

Yesterday was the 12 sets of all out squats. Honestly I'm never going to get used to those. They leave e shaking.


Tonight was chest and tri-pump work. More of the same. Just imagine you completely finished training and when you get to the door of the gym to leave, you go back and do it twice more. Welcome to Bleu Taylors world! Tonight at the gym a guy I know said "your face looks thinner". That pumped me up. No more Mr Chubby. I'm so happy I got off the JP train. I think about the miles I put on my bones going nowhere with that shit. I should have known better than to let anyone talk me into just getting fat. FUCK THAT! Never again.

BTW: this is working out to about $65 every two weeks in vitamins......


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Yesterday was the 12 sets of all out squats. Honestly I'm never going to get used to those. They leave e shaking.
> 
> 
> Tonight was chest and tri-pump work. More of the same. Just imagine you completely finished training and when you get to the door of the gym to leave, you go back and do it twice more. Welcome to Bleu Taylors world! Tonight at the gym a guy I know said "your face looks thinner". That pumped me up. No more Mr Chubby. I'm so happy I got off the JP train. I think about the miles I put on my bones going nowhere with that shit. I should have known better than to let anyone talk me into just getting fat. FUCK THAT! Never again.



I wanted to say some thing about the fat gain-  sorry I didn't brotha- that is one thing we are too old to do-  once we lose the fat for the show- our stomach skin looks like a big wrinkly bag of skin- like that wrinkly dog.
 Our skin won't tighten up like these young bucks.- 
Youth is waisted on the young.


----------



## squatster

Does he design the cycle also?
You- don't have to answer that here- want thinking


----------



## d2r2ddd

CG, both JP & BT emphasized alot on food. But u got fat on JP's, was it due to the much lower volume training?


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> Does he design the cycle also?
> You- don't have to answer that here- want thinking



Yes he does


----------



## Concreteguy

d2r2ddd said:


> CG, both JP & BT emphasized alot on food. But u got fat on JP's, was it due to the much lower volume training?



It was way too much carbs bro. He would do things like have me eat 1 1/2 cups uncooked rice. This would literally stretch my gut to a painful point.


----------



## Concreteguy

Today was the second leg day in the circuit. At one point I was literally asking myself WTF I was even doing? My fucking knees are hurting. After doing 12 sets of dead lifts back to back every muscle involved in the lift hurts.


I'm doing 2iu Scirox HGH morning and night. I'm doing 6iu Humalog before and aftr training. I'm doing 20unit of Scirox IGF-LR3 after training. I'm hitting the diet on point like a machine. Wait till I post picks guys. The chub is all washing down the drain. I can see I'm getting bigger but how much? Is it enough to show in picks yet? We, you and all of us will soon find out. My muscle insertions are getting deeper.


 I was telling a guy at the gym about my PT for arm rotation and why I need it and he says, "If you can't hit a front double bi go into men's physic " I answer, "fucking board shorts?" I just can't imagine being gay enough to go there. Never do legs again and call that body building???? Sureeee…….


----------



## Concreteguy

Today was the second leg day in the circuit. At one point I was literally asking myself WTF I was even doing? My fucking knees are hurting. After doing 12 sets of dead lifts back to back every muscle involved in the lift hurts.


I'm doing 2iu Scirox HGH morning and night. I'm doing 6iu Humalog before and aftr training. I'm doing 20unit of Scirox IGF-LR3 after training. I'm hitting the diet on point like a machine. Wait till I post picks guys. The chub is all washing down the drain. I can see I'm getting bigger but how much? Is it enough to show in picks yet? We, you and all of us will soon find out. My muscle insertions are getting deeper.


 I was telling a guy at the gym about my PT for arm rotation and why I need it and he says, "If you can't hit a front double bi go into men's physic " I answer, "fucking board shorts?" I just can't imagine being gay enough to go there. Never do legs again and call that body building???? Sureeee…….


----------



## Concreteguy

BT just got back to me about my check in. He said I'm doing excellent and to contact him mid week about my body weight. You can clearly see my recomp is under way and I only lost 1 lb. The pic looks like I lost ten lbs of fat off my waist and abbs. Mind you All I'm eating is eggwhites, chicken, turkey, stakes, peanut butter, blue berries, oat meal and LOTS of sault.


----------



## Concreteguy

I dropped another lb. He wanted me to check in half week and that was the news. Still bankin away guys..……...


----------



## Concreteguy

I dropped another lb. He wanted me to check in half week and that was the news. Still bankin away guys..……...


----------



## 1969jeffery1969

Concreteguy said:


> BT just got back to me about my check in. He said I'm doing excellent and to contact him mid week about my body weight. You can clearly see my recomp is under way and I only lost 1 lb. The pic looks like I lost ten lbs of fat off my waist and abbs. Mind you All I'm eating is eggwhites, chicken, turkey, stakes, peanut butter, blue berries, oat meal and LOTS of sault.


Sounds like what my coach has me eating lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggy38

A whole day to just shoulders? Are you doing any pressing movements on that day? 

I don’t like “shoulder days”....probably because my AC joint hurts and I’m getting old lol


----------



## Concreteguy

yes, lots of pressing moves


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> ...The pic looks like I lost ten lbs of fat off my waist and abbs. ...



wow! pics pls.... :headbang:


----------



## juggy38

He replied to my email fast with his number. Gonna give him a call soon


----------



## Concreteguy

Juggy, right down the questions you have so you don't forget them. He's a "no shit guy" and talks directly. It set me back at first.

BTW: Last Thursday I came down with the worst chest cold yet. Can't catch a fucking brake if I bought one...…...


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> Juggy, right down the questions you have so you don't forget them. He's a "no shit guy" and talks directly. It set me back at first.
> 
> BTW: Last Thursday I came down with the worst chest cold yet. Can't catch a fucking brake if I bought one...…...



Your need to start washing your hands all the time and figure out who keeps getting you sick- keep your dirty hands away from your mouth and nose man.
If it'sa person close to you your going to have to stay away from them or teach them to wash there hands and take care of your self. 
Do you take any kind of acidophilus or a friendly bacteria?


----------



## speeder

Concreteguy said:


> Juggy, right down the questions you have so you don't forget them. He's a "no shit guy" and talks directly. It set me back at first.
> 
> BTW: Last Thursday I came down with the worst chest cold yet. Can't catch a fucking brake if I bought one...…...



hang in there, bro...  am enjoying following your log..


----------



## Concreteguy

Back at it tonight. Crushed the twelve sets of squats and did some calves also. Only ten sets of those.lol


----------



## speeder

Concreteguy said:


> Back at it tonight. Crushed the twelve sets of squats and did some calves also. Only ten sets of those.lol



You're a huge inspiration, CG, you're more dedicated to this shit at 58 than most 28 year old dudes!  Love your passion and willingness to take things to the next level!

One question, I followed your lantus/keto thread a while back, but never really followed up with you on it.  Overall, would you say you were happy with the recomp results (fat loss/muscle gain) while on it?

Thanks, CG, will continue to follow..


----------



## Concreteguy

Speeder, I believe with all my heart there is NO better way to recomp a man or woman. You can "literally" be in a deficit and stay full and build muscle while loosing fat. What more can you ask for?


----------



## Concreteguy

It was chest and tri/pump tonight. I have NEVER done so many working sets in my life.


----------



## speeder

Concreteguy said:


> Speeder, I believe with all my heart there is NO better way to recomp a man or woman. You can "literally" be in a deficit and stay full and build muscle while loosing fat. What more can you ask for?



Thanks, CG.  I do super well on keto diets on their own, so am really looking forward to adding the lantus to the mix soon..

Will continue to follow your log here, keep up the good work, my man!


----------



## Concreteguy

Speed, take a good probiotic twice a day and remember to mix up your meat protein sources when on keto.


----------



## Concreteguy

12 sets of deads and 8  sets of standing BB rows. Do I have to continue?


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> 12 sets of deads and 8  sets of standing BB rows. Do I have to continue?



cant believe yr lower back can take this shit


----------



## Concreteguy

It can't. My best friend is a heating pad...…… I just do it because I want this so badly. I have never trained this hard in my life that I can remember.


----------



## Concreteguy

Second day of legs this week. Literally all the equipment in the gym.


Front squats
seated leg curls
Leg press(old school)
Lying leg curls
Hack squats
Straight leg deads
Abductor
Ass to grass squats
Leg extensions
Standing leg curls
No calves 


 I have just started zoning out and hitting the list. I literally say out load as I'm training "If this was easy everyone would look like you do Johnny". "Fuck Ya". "Don't fucking cry pussy". I say what ever is on my mind and guys just kinda look out the side of their eyes and smile. Thing is, I just don't care any more.
 I found a real iron gym called Atillas GYM in Egg Harbor nj. Huge pics of all the old school pros and machines I haven't seen in years. I have all the tools in the chest now and it on me. MINE FOR THE TAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Makes RetroFitness look like a woman's. I went back the other day because it's so much closer and I felt gay as fuck just being there.


----------



## pitshack

I live in Jersey myself. I've heard Attilas is a solid gym!


----------



## Concreteguy

An entire night of just shoulders, YEP...…….everything you can imagine and then top it off with 8 sets of shrugs. Whats nice is they have a machine JUST for shrugging. Sweet!  This lets me shrug with my palms facing my body like you would carry a brief case.


----------



## Concreteguy

Well as of my last checkin with BT I'm down to being thin enough to have something to work with. I'm quoting BT. Now the fun begins.

He upped the test and is adding in Lantus and Humalog increases. We have added sweet potatoes and white rice to many of the meals as well. Now I can blast away at the gym knowing IT'S ON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, the rubber met the road tonight guys. It was the twelve sets of squats night.


Knowing I have the good stuff flowing in the blood I dug deep and really went ass to the grass. Wet farted myself a couple times. Yep, nothing but fun. I'm still doing the morning cardio. I fucking hate it. It's been so cold in my basement, I'm wearing a hoody with the sleeves pulled down over my hands for the first fifteen minutes of the now 35minutes I do six days a week...…..


----------



## Concreteguy

Well, the rubber met the road tonight guys. It was the twelve sets of squats night.


Knowing I have the good stuff flowing in the blood I dug deep and really went ass to the grass. Wet farted myself a couple times. Yep, nothing but fun. I'm still doing the morning cardio. I fucking hate it. It's been so cold in my basement, I'm wearing a hoody with the sleeves pulled down over my hands for the first fifteen minutes of the now 35minutes I do six days a week...…..


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm still banging away guys. Bleu added MK-677 and d-bol before training. Increased the Lantus and added much needed carbs. But as of now my fucking body isn't responding. Who the fuck knows whats going on????????????????


----------



## squatster

Your body should do great with the mk677
The recovery is unreal.
If you have real mk- you could almost do legs balls to the walls 3 days a week.
I don't suggest to any one to do that.  Busy saying the recovery is un real


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm taking Mike Arnolds MK


----------



## d2r2ddd

Concreteguy said:


> I'm taking Mike Arnolds MK



Powerful stuff! I can only take half dose of his MK.


----------



## Concreteguy

After this last checkin BT has increased my sweet potatoes by a factor of 2x and now I'm eating lots of peanut butter all day long. Where searching for the reason I'm  not responding yet.


----------



## XlKiwi

Any pics ? A lot of effort been put in show it off!


----------



## squatster

Concreteguy said:


> I'm taking Mike Arnolds MK


Can I grab his web site from you?
Been wanting to try his MK677


----------



## squatster

What aren't you responding to?
Sorry if I missed some thing


----------



## d2r2ddd

squatster said:


> Can I grab his web site from you?
> Been wanting to try his MK677



Check yr PM


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> What aren't you responding to?
> Sorry if I missed some thing



I'm not gaining the correct weight he thinks I should. This isn't about getting fat again. Were looking to blow through some previous muscle weights.


----------



## TripleOvertime

Damn.  I'm tired, wore out and sore all over just reading what you are puttting yourself through.  Christ sake.  Your muscle strength is good, but your mind strength is what is impressive.  respect.


----------



## squatster

Are your bloods ok?
You loading the sodium?
When your not strict do you eat a lot of sweets?
I my self need a lot of salt and when I eat clean I can't put on any muscle- I just lose?


----------



## MR. BMJ

How many days a week are you training right now?


----------



## DPH

Concreteguy said:


> I'm not gaining the correct weight he thinks I should. This isn't about getting fat again. Were looking to blow through some previous muscle weights.



I'm betting you are overtraining. I mean c'mon amigo - 12 sets of deads, squats, 8 sets of bb rows, doing umpteen exercises for legs? And you're 60+? I'm 55, been lifting for 40 years hardcore. I'm told more often than not that I'm a pretty big dude, and that shit would kill me. There aren't any drugs that can turn back time & make us recover like when we were 30 bro. IMO if you cut that volume back to 1/4th, and give each set everything you got, you will start seeing better results. JMO.


----------



## DPH

I should have read your entire thread before posting. Didn't know you had a pro bb/coach working with you. I've never been a volume guy anyways hence my previous response.  I still think that's a shit ton of work for a guy your age. Good luck man - hope all that work pays off.


----------



## Concreteguy

mr. Bmj said:


> how many days a week are you training right now?



6


----------



## Concreteguy

DPH said:


> I should have read your entire thread before posting. Didn't know you had a pro bb/coach working with you. I've never been a volume guy anyways hence my previous response.  I still think that's a shit ton of work for a guy your age. Good luck man - hope all that work pays off.



Hey, I'm 58 and going back for the Pro card ay 60. At least that's the plan.


----------



## Concreteguy

Good news guys. The added food and fats are moving the scale and my lifts. They are surging at the moment. I'm starting to feel like I'm on gear again.


----------



## DPH

Concreteguy said:


> Hey, I'm 58 and going back for the Pro card ay 60. At least that's the plan.



That's kick ass man! Hope all pans out as you plan. Did you ever do any shows before? I haven't did a show in around 30 freakin' years, but I've always had in the back of my mind of doing one again to test myself & see how I fare against other old farts haha. 

Keep killin' it.


----------



## astrosfan123

cant believe you left JP, the knowledge that guy has given me just with the trainedbyjp site is incredible.  After doing DC and then fortitude then adopting JP style of training there is no way in hell I would want to ever go back to this amount of volume.  This will be an interesting follow here with the switch up.


----------



## Concreteguy

squatster said:


> Are your bloods ok?
> You loading the sodium?
> When your not strict do you eat a lot of sweets?
> I my self need a lot of salt and when I eat clean I can't put on any muscle- I just lose?



I pulled a panel 2 months ago and it was perfect. He has me over salting everything. 


I'm at 2 cheat meals a week. Always pancakes and a stake. The pancakes taste better than any pussy I ever had in my life.


----------



## Concreteguy

DPH said:


> That's kick ass man! Hope all pans out as you plan. Did you ever do any shows before? I haven't did a show in around 30 freakin' years, but I've always had in the back of my mind of doing one again to test myself & see how I fare against other old farts haha.
> 
> Keep killin' it.



Yes in 2011 I won the:
Mr Pa
Mr Philadelphia
Mr Lehigh Valley

At the time that was every show in Pa they had with the exception of the Nats and N Americans.


----------



## Concreteguy

astrosfan123 said:


> cant believe you left JP, the knowledge that guy has given me just with the trainedbyjp site is incredible.  After doing DC and then fortitude then adopting JP style of training there is no way in hell I would want to ever go back to this amount of volume.  This will be an interesting follow here with the switch up.



I appreciate how you view JP. After training with BT for a few months now, I look back at my time with JP as a complete waste of my time and money. Watching his videos isn't the same as reading his 1 sentence responses during checkins. His attitude is fucking insulting. His diet made me FAT and as he was telling me I look good....(FAT), literally everyone at PM was of the opinion I didn't need to be fat to gain muscle. BT has already proven PM members to be correct as I'm growing at a nice lean body condition. If after reading this you decide to send your money to JP...……………...Goo:action-smiley-054:d luck with that.


----------



## Marky boy

What’s your diet like now compared to worh JP? 

And cycle difference


----------



## astrosfan123

no no no, I didn't mention work with him as a coach.  Just the knowledge I gained from the site and the forums there.  Im in love with the way he sets the workouts up honestly and I have adapted the intra workout drink as well and the recovery and progress are awesome. The legs, push, pull split is my favorite.  Usually 2 on 1 off, never ever more than 3 in a row.  That's weird that you got fat off the diet and he was ok with that unless the goal was a big push up.  How many cals and carbs did he have you on.




Concreteguy said:


> I appreciate how you view JP. After training with BT for a few months now, I look back at my time with JP as a complete waste of my time and money. Watching his videos isn't the same as reading his 1 sentence responses during checkins. His attitude is fucking insulting. His diet made me FAT and as he was telling me I look good....(FAT), literally everyone at PM was of the opinion I didn't need to be fat to gain muscle. BT has already proven PM members to be correct as I'm growing at a nice lean body condition. If after reading this you decide to send your money to JP...……………...Goo:action-smiley-054:d luck with that.


----------



## Concreteguy

I didn't count the cals. The idea was to make a big push. Problem was all that pushed was my fat. I wasn't getting stronger in the gym. and I fully agree, his paid video site is great. I just should have stopped there. "Who knew"?


----------



## Marky boy

Marky boy said:


> What’s your diet like now compared to worh JP?
> 
> And cycle difference



You able to answer?


----------



## Concreteguy

Mark whats in the log is the info I want out there.


----------



## Concreteguy

pounded away on the chest tonight...…….yawn


----------



## psych

keep going man...it's not broad strokes but layer after layer


----------



## Concreteguy

psych said:


> keep going man...it's not broad strokes but layer after layer



 Such true words. Now that the scale has started pointing N my frame of mind is way better.


 The answer to me growing turns out to be healthy fats guys. Macadamia nut oil, avocado nut oil. We added between 1 and two tbs to each me. This BT turns out to be one cool cat about diets. He systematically plugged in each carbs and fats one at a time to see what my body would respond to. To look at my diet you would think it's low carbs for a BBer.


----------



## astrosfan123

just carbs at the workout parameters? pre,intra, and post?


----------



## squatster

My body needs high ass protein to grow.


----------



## d2r2ddd

CG, r u still doing high sets?


----------



## squatster

What's going on man
We're you ya?
I need my daily inspiration man. 
Are you not posting just to make me loose interest in lifting so I can't get on stage against you?
It's working


----------



## squatster

What's going on man
We're you ya?
I need my daily inspiration man. 
Are you not posting just to make me loose interest in lifting so I can't get on stage against you?
It's working


----------



## BEASTZ6

Post up some pics CG.


----------



## astrosfan123

maybe he changed coaches again...


----------



## squatster

Hopefully he is alive and just morphing into a freak


----------



## angus62

I hope so. I love his logs.


----------



## BEASTZ6

Well, CG has not gone MIA because his profile always shows that he is logged in. 

Post something up CG.


----------



## squatster

I leave mine on all the time also.
Loged in 24/7


----------



## JITB

Concreteguy said:


> Speed, take a good probiotic twice a day and remember to mix up your meat protein sources when on keto.



What do you recommend for a probiotic?


----------



## danieltx

Does anybody know how to reach Concreteguy outside of here? Per his profile, he hasn't been active since February 28.


----------



## TripleOvertime

danieltx said:


> Does anybody know how to reach Concreteguy outside of here? Per his profile, he hasn't been active since February 28.



I'm hoping someone can contact him and let us know he is okay.  The silence is starting to worry me.


----------



## kastro

He posted 2 hours ago on pm.Mike Arnold's thread.

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## danieltx

kastro said:


> He posted 2 hours ago on pm.Mike Arnold's thread.
> 
> Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk



That was concreter, not Concreteguy. Easy mistake.


----------



## kastro

danieltx said:


> That was concreter, not Concreteguy. Easy mistake.


Ahh my bad.

Sent from my LM-X210(G) using Tapatalk


----------



## BEASTZ6

TripleOvertime said:


> I'm hoping someone can contact him and let us know he is okay.  The silence is starting to worry me.



^^^^ I am more than a little concerned about CG too. It is not like him at all to go MIA like this. I wonder if his trainer could shed some light on the subject...


----------



## Concreteguy

I'e been in a coma for 14 days and just now been out of it for a week now. I wish I could say I'm fine and doing well but I can't. My abbs bust and I was rushed to ICU and operated on less than a half hour from arrival. I'm doing my best to  learn how to take are  of myself again. Bless my wife's heart. She spent every dy and night in ICU with me. She would talk to me amd  hold my hands. I'm so tired, I must cut this short. When I have energy I will return to the thread. God bless...…………..


----------



## TripleOvertime

Concreteguy said:


> I'e been in a coma for 14 days and just now been out of it for a week now. I wish I could say I'm fine and doing well but I can't. My abbs bust and I was rushed to ICU and operated on less than a half hour from arrival. I'm doing my best to  learn how to take are  of myself again. Bless my wife's heart. She spent every dy and night in ICU with me. She would talk to me amd  hold my hands. I'm so tired, I must cut this short. When I have energy I will return to the thread. God bless...…………..



I'm sorry to hear that CG, but I am glad you are here to tell us the story.  Best of luck with your recovery.  We will be here when you are ready to return.


----------



## danieltx

Concreteguy - I'm glad you were well enough to come give us an update. Best wishes to you and your wife through this recovery. We're all here to support you.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

Concreteguy said:


> I'e been in a coma for 14 days and just now been out of it for a week now. I wish I could say I'm fine and doing well but I can't. My abbs bust and I was rushed to ICU and operated on less than a half hour from arrival. I'm doing my best to  learn how to take are  of myself again. Bless my wife's heart. She spent every dy and night in ICU with me. She would talk to me amd  hold my hands. I'm so tired, I must cut this short. When I have energy I will return to the thread. God bless...…………..



^^^been watchin' this thread ..thank you for mustering up the energy to post, the event was serious
^^^we were all very concerned cuz we knew that it had to be something major to sideline you

take your time & remember to go easy with yourself brother

.


----------



## BEASTZ6

I am glad you posted up CG. We were very worried about you, because you are not the kind of guy to go dark on this forum. Get plenty of rest. God bless.


----------



## Thermo

CG - Im a 1 State neighbor, if you need anything, let me know... Its good to have you back, my prayers are with you all.


----------



## koast123

I wish you a good recovery mate


----------



## dtel450

cg - sorry to hear about this, i hope you get well soon and can come back even stronger once you are recovered, wishing you the best in getting back to usual asap.


----------



## Concreteguy

It's not looking too promising at this time. I'm on pain meds 80% of the time and have gained no weight since getting home. So depressing guys.


----------



## TripleOvertime

Stay strong bro.  You can overcome this.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> It's not looking too promising at this time. I'm on pain meds 80% of the time and have gained no weight since getting home. So depressing guys.


Sorry to hear it brother.

Be easy with those pain pills..... That's a slippery slope.


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm now off all pain meds . However there are still times I feel pain badly.

I have gained back 13lbs and still look like a P.O.W. My Dr still wont clear me for returning to training. I'm allowed to ride a bike and walk a tread mill only. My strength is coming back and now don't look for spots to sit down while my wife is shopping. Im chomping at the bit to start training. I'm still off everything NOT even HRT levels. Believe it or not my test level was 1300 two weeks ago. How the hell is that even possible? I had a blood test done a month and a half ago and it was the same...……….go figure.


----------



## Concreteguy

I'm now off all pain meds . However there are still times I feel pain badly.

I have gained back 13lbs and still look like a P.O.W. My Dr still wont clear me for returning to training. I'm allowed to ride a bike and walk a tread mill only. My strength is coming back and now don't look for spots to sit down while my wife is shopping. Im chomping at the bit to start training. I'm still off everything NOT even HRT levels. Believe it or not my test level was 1300 two weeks ago. How the hell is that even possible? I had a blood test done a month and a half ago and it was the same...……….go figure.


----------



## danieltx

Glad to hear you've gained some weight, are feeling a bit better, and taking thing slow. It's hard for guys like us to do that because we're so driven, so determined to reach our goals. The weight's aren't going anywhere - they'll be ready for you when you're ready for them.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I'm now off all pain meds . However there are still times I feel pain badly.
> 
> 
> 
> I have gained back 13lbs and still look like a P.O.W. My Dr still wont clear me for returning to training. I'm allowed to ride a bike and walk a tread mill only. My strength is coming back and now don't look for spots to sit down while my wife is shopping. Im chomping at the bit to start training. I'm still off everything NOT even HRT levels. Believe it or not my test level was 1300 two weeks ago. How the hell is that even possible? I had a blood test done a month and a half ago and it was the same...……….go figure.


Awesome news man.

Keep following the Dr advice and take it slow.

Btw, what exactly happened?


----------



## Concreteguy

Montego, I cut and pasted this from the VIP area.

I went in for emergency bowel obstruction. The procedure went ok and I was on my way to recovery. Five days after the first operation our of nowhere my abbs started just filling with blood. Th emisintary lining in my stomach burst from inflammation. Dr Turnner, performed my first surgery. He saw what was going on and contacted the rapid response team at St marys to have me air lifted to the University of Penn in Philly. The rapid response team inspected me and my vitals and determined I didnt have enough time for the air lift and another surgery had to be performed ASAP to stop the bleeding. They found the problems and fixed them. The problem was my abbs were so swollen they couldn't close me up. So here's the kicker. They put me into an induced coma for 14 days. This was so the swelling could go down and then close me. 

A coma is nothing like sleeping. For me it was endless nightmares that just kept playing over and over. There was nothing familiar in them and I knew none. Thing is, I knew I was lost and kept trying to call out to my wife for help.


They had me on this white stuff that looked like milk as a food supply for the IV. This has all but destroyed my body. My glutes are literally gone. It's hard to believe so much damage can take place in such a short window. it's as if my body just ate it's self up. I still have a drain in my abbs that's coming out next wed. The doctor said this entire event had nothing to do with all the gear I was on and it may have even helped me. Go figure. They gave me an entire run up and my heart and kidneys are in crazy good condition. Can you imagine.

I appreciate all of your concern guys. I really do. 
d2r2ddd likes this.


----------



## Concreteguy

Montego, I cut and pasted this from the VIP area.

I went in for emergency bowel obstruction. The procedure went ok and I was on my way to recovery. Five days after the first operation our of nowhere my abbs started just filling with blood. Th emisintary lining in my stomach burst from inflammation. Dr Turnner, performed my first surgery. He saw what was going on and contacted the rapid response team at St marys to have me air lifted to the University of Penn in Philly. The rapid response team inspected me and my vitals and determined I didnt have enough time for the air lift and another surgery had to be performed ASAP to stop the bleeding. They found the problems and fixed them. The problem was my abbs were so swollen they couldn't close me up. So here's the kicker. They put me into an induced coma for 14 days. This was so the swelling could go down and then close me. 

A coma is nothing like sleeping. For me it was endless nightmares that just kept playing over and over. There was nothing familiar in them and I knew none. Thing is, I knew I was lost and kept trying to call out to my wife for help.


They had me on this white stuff that looked like milk as a food supply for the IV. This has all but destroyed my body. My glutes are literally gone. It's hard to believe so much damage can take place in such a short window. it's as if my body just ate it's self up. I still have a drain in my abbs that's coming out next wed. The doctor said this entire event had nothing to do with all the gear I was on and it may have even helped me. Go figure. They gave me an entire run up and my heart and kidneys are in crazy good condition. Can you imagine.

I appreciate all of your concern guys. I really do. 
d2r2ddd likes this.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Montego, I cut and pasted this from the VIP area.
> 
> 
> 
> I went in for emergency bowel obstruction. The procedure went ok and I was on my way to recovery. Five days after the first operation our of nowhere my abbs started just filling with blood. Th emisintary lining in my stomach burst from inflammation. Dr Turnner, performed my first surgery. He saw what was going on and contacted the rapid response team at St marys to have me air lifted to the University of Penn in Philly. The rapid response team inspected me and my vitals and determined I didnt have enough time for the air lift and another surgery had to be performed ASAP to stop the bleeding. They found the problems and fixed them. The problem was my abbs were so swollen they couldn't close me up. So here's the kicker. They put me into an induced coma for 14 days. This was so the swelling could go down and then close me.
> 
> 
> 
> A coma is nothing like sleeping. For me it was endless nightmares that just kept playing over and over. There was nothing familiar in them and I knew none. Thing is, I knew I was lost and kept trying to call out to my wife for help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had me on this white stuff that looked like milk as a food supply for the IV. This has all but destroyed my body. My glutes are literally gone. It's hard to believe so much damage can take place in such a short window. it's as if my body just ate it's self up. I still have a drain in my abbs that's coming out next wed. The doctor said this entire event had nothing to do with all the gear I was on and it may have even helped me. Go figure. They gave me an entire run up and my heart and kidneys are in crazy good condition. Can you imagine.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate all of your concern guys. I really do.
> 
> d2r2ddd likes this.


Jesus.

That's one of the scariest things I can imagine happening.

My mom was in induced Coma early this year for 5 days due to sepsis. She had very much the same experience as you with the nightmares.


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Jesus.
> 
> That's one of the scariest things I can imagine happening.
> 
> My mom was in induced Coma early this year for 5 days due to sepsis. She had very much the same experience as you with the nightmares.



That's very interesting. Would be interesting to talk with her about what she experienced. I have heard all these near death experiences about a long tunnel and a light at the end and so on...………. Absolutely none of that crap happened with me. Just endless night mares. I was even picking up stuff off the TV in my room and converting them into scary shit. I know this from telling my wife about the dreams and her confirming they where on the TV.

 I had several dreams where my wife would say "don't worry honey everything will be OK". My wife told me she would rub my arm and tell me this several times a day the entire time I was under. CAN YOU IMAGINE?


----------



## Concreteguy

Guys I'm going back for a check up tomorrow. With luck he will sign off on letting me return to training.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

Concreteguy said:


> Guys I'm going back for a check up tomorrow. With luck he will sign off on letting me return to training.



^^^right on brother, i hope you get what you want 

..take it slow if they do ..but yeah, keep moving forward :headbang:


.


----------



## Concreteguy

I"M GTG!!!!! I'm going to return to training in two weeks. I will have a log detailing diet, training and "light" gear use. very light. I want to see how much I can get back off pure muscle memory before stepping on the gas. Can't wait. I'm building a plan at the moment. Diet is everything at this stage.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL

*^^^green light ..SWEET!!!!!*

..i think your approach to start "slow & sauce-free" first is going to serve you well & help prevent any potential setbacks


----------



## danieltx

Great to hear you're cleared to return - will be following your comeback closely!


----------



## zacharykane

Really glad to hear that you've gotten the green light to start getting back to training!!!


----------



## ladyMccormick

Concreteguy said:


> Such true words. Now that the scale has started pointing N my frame of mind is way better.
> 
> 
> The answer to me growing turns out to be healthy fats guys. Macadamia nut oil, avocado nut oil. We added between 1 and two tbs to each me. This BT turns out to be one cool cat about diets. He systematically plugged in each carbs and fats one at a time to see what my body would respond to. To look at my diet you would think it's low carbs for a BBer.



I heard that avocado oil is very beneficial. I will apply what you wrote. Thank you. :headbang:


----------

